# Posting Rental ads on Tug. Please help!



## Resortconsulting (Jun 26, 2014)

I see it says that posts will stop pending and be posted within 24 hours.
I have several ads that I created that have been over 24 hours and it still has not posted. 
Does that mean there is a problem that needs to be fixed before it will post?


Any ideas on this are much appreciated!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2014)

any time you modify an ad, it goes back into the pending queue.

all ads are approved multiple times a day.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2014)

as of 5:46pm...there are no ads in the queue, all are published.


----------

